# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور هندي لم يستحم منذ 37 سنة بانتظار مولود ذكر

## امير الصمت

**   *يمتنع مزارع هندي عن الاغتسال منذ 37 عاما بانتظار*
 أن يولد له صبي يحمل اسمه، ولكن مسعاه باء بالفشل بعد أن أنجب 7 فتيات، وتحول في نظر
 أقربائه إلى الرجل ذي الرائحة الأكره في العالم.* 
وذكرت صحيفة “ديلي ميل” البريطانية الجمعة 24* 
 يونيو/حزيران التي نشرت صورا للمزارع كالياشي سينج (65 عاما) أنه يمتنع عن الاغتسال منذ 37 سنة؛ لأن كاهنا قال له بعد زواجه بفترة قصيرة عام 1974 إنه سينجب صبيا
 إن لم يغتسل في الماء، وحافظ على طول شعره.* 
    ويبلغ طول ضفائر شعر سينغ 182 سنتيمترا،* 
 غير أنه وجد نفسه والدا لسبع بنات، بحسب “يو بي آي”.* 
ويقضي سينج أيامه في حلب الأبقار في ظلّ حرارة مرتفعة* 
 جدا غير أنه لا يغتسل بالماء، بل يكتفي بـ”حمام نار” كل مساء من خلال تدخين الماريجوانا،
 والرقص حول موقد، والتضرع للإله البوذي شيفا.* 
    ويقول سينج إن “حمام النار” يكفي لإزالة العرق عن جسمه. 
وتعرب زوجته كالافاتي ديفي (60 عاما) عن استيائها* 
 من نمط حياة زوجها، وقالت إنها حاولت حرمانه من العلاقة الزوجية غير أنها عادت وقبلت؛
 لأن عليها تحمل زوجها كما هو.* 
    ولا يستخدم سينج الماء إلا لغسل فمه ويديه، وقال:*  * “ليس لدي ابن. إذن لن أستحم مجددا، وحين أولد من جديد ربما قد أستحم”.*

----------


## narosse27

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## timali

الحمد لله على  نعمة الاسلام

----------


## jazouli89

الحمد لله على  نعمة الاسلام

----------

